# Wish Me Luck



## Ina (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm going to Wal Mart, Staples, or Office Depot to look at iPads. Do you think 128 GB is too much? Hubby wants me to get that. What do you think? :dunno:


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 23, 2014)

Depends what you want to use it for.

I use very little space on mine, because I don't keep videos or music on it.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's some info on iPads, click on next page to see more.  Seems like that's a lot of space to me Ina!  http://www.komando.com/buying-guides/12660/buying-a-tablet-2


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 23, 2014)

Ina.......is that picture of you in your replies/Threads?


----------



## AprilT (Sep 23, 2014)

Good luck Ina.  I'm still trying to decide whether to replace my desktop with an ipad or a laptop.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2014)

Ina, I always think internet storage is a bit like buying a freezer, doesn't matter what size you buy you always wish you'd bought a bigger one..


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ina, I've had desktops, laptops and tablets, my favorite is a 15" laptop, its the right size to sit in your recliner and use....the largest tablet I've had is 8", its ok for travel and to put in your purse but I find it a wee bit hard to read without glasses....good luck with your search.

And on the storage thing....if you get one with a SD storage slot, you can buy a 64gb card to add.


----------



## Ina (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm home. I bought an iPad Air with 64 GB. Now the hard for part, I have to read the instructions. At least it come them, unlike my Kindle Fire.
ClassicRockr, That is me before I met Arthrtis.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats.....


----------



## Ina (Sep 23, 2014)

I open it up, and there are no written instructions!!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 23, 2014)

Ina, I think you will be very happy with the iPad Air, and also think that the 64 gigs will be plenty. I have a lot of stuff on mine, and it is also a 64 gig, and there is still a huge amount of room that I have not used yet. 
Since your books are on your Kindle, and your music will be stored in iCloud; you won't be using a lot of space for either of those. The thing I use the most space for on mine is for the apps, and then probably my pictures; but even some of them are stored in the cloud. 
That is one awesome thing about the iPad, you will not lose any of your information because the iPad backs everything up to the cloud when you enable the automatic backup. I also sync mine with the computer every week, and that backs up files as well; so everything should be secure. 
If you have a wireless printer, you can even print things from the ipad. 
Both the iPad and the iPhone have a "hotspot", so you can actually use that for someone else to connect to and go online if you need that. 
Mine also has LTE on it, which connects anywhere I am through Verizon.  I seldom use that, but have used it a few times with the GPS program. 
All in all, I am sure that you will LOVE the iPad. If you have any questions that I can help you with, email me.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's an online tutorial Ina...

http://support.sprint.com/support/device/Apple/Apple_iPad_Air_64GB-dvc7820011prd


----------



## Ina (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel like a kid with a new pencil and a big red tablet.


----------



## Ina (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel like a kid with my first toy.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Ina, I always think internet storage is a bit like buying a freezer, doesn't matter what size you buy you always wish you'd bought a bigger one..



Yep. If you can afford it, get plenty of storage space, unless you plan to update your ipad/computer every other year.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

If you husband wants you to get it........get it.  I buy the best computer I can find.   A tech in a help forum once told me there is such a thing as over kill.   Later he complained about the site being slow, my reply was "my over kill is still very fast".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Vala this thread is 3 months old...


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry about that.


----------

